# Today's Food Thread...



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Not sure how successful this will be but I find the 'Today's Workout Thread' an interesting read.

So here is mine (obviously I haven't had the food after 3pm, but I know what i'm having):

8am - 2 slices wholemeal toast, 4 eggs (2 yolks only)
10.30am - Protein shake, 2 apples
1pm - Tuna salad, 1 small potato
3pm - Couple of handfuls of cashew nuts + raisins 
5.15pm (pre-workout) - Protein shake, banana
7pm (post-workout) - Protein shake, banana
7.30pm - 2 chicken breasts, veg, 1 small spud
10.30pm - Casein shake

3.5L (roughly) of water throughout the day


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

How many protien shakes!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

1 litre of water
1 can of Irn Bru
2 boiled eggs




:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

3 or 4 pints of Robinsons diluting Juice
A plate chilli half and half (half rice half chips)

Later.....
A couple apples or some melon
And eggs on wholemeal toast (poached or scrambled if spring onions are ready in the garden).


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

This should be good. 

How about photos?


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

empsburna said:


> This should be good.
> 
> How about photos?


Feel free!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Getting ready for 5.15pm


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Breakfast - Three poached eggs on two brown toast with a scoop of beans, orange juice to drink.

Lunch - Chicken Salad with Cottage Cheese, Two small yoghurts and a pear.

Tea (in a hour or so) - Homemade Cajun Chicken Jambalaya. Here's a photo from last time I made it. Still got to add brown rice, tomatoes, sweet corn & stock.

Two litres of water so far throughout the day.










I had homemade Thai Tuna and Sweet Potato Fishcakes last night.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Before









After


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Last night (about 7pm)

Pork Chop with a slice of Pate on top
Green beans (with butter)
Mushrooms with a shallot (cooked in butter)
3 sausages (98% meat)










Today (about 12pm)

Mixed leaves
Scrambled eggs
Slice of ham
Cucumber
Few slices of mozzarella


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Bero said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you didn't have both yolks :lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Matt. said:


> I hope you didn't have both yolks :lol:


.....I thought you were 'allowed' two yokes? Or does it go 50% ratio of yokes to white? Please hurry with the response as I may have to throw them up and start over! :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So, this is Cajun Chicken Jambalaya. Just waiting for the water to be absorbed then I have 5 healthy protein rich portions. 

Excuse the splashes on the back. I turned my attention to something else for a few minutes


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So what have you had today?

Drink - Over two litres of water so far...

Breakfast - Three poached eggs & beans on two brown toast.

Lunch - Two wraps with salad, chicken and half a tin of tuna in each. Two small yoghurts and a apple.

Dinner - I will be having, Homemade Thai Sweet Potato & Tuna Fishcakes with Sweet Potato spicy wedges.

Ready to be cooked -


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yummy -


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Breakfast - special k, protein shake
Snack - protein shake, 2 apples
Lunch - tuna salad, 2 whole meal mini pitas
Snack - low fat natural yoghurt, handful of cashew nuts
Pre workout - protein shake, banana
Post workout - protein shake, banana
Dinner - steak, brown rice, veg
Snack - omelette

4l of water throughout the day.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

3 Meals as so:

50g oats + 300ml milk + 1 scoop Sci-MX Strawberry Cream

Shredded Duck Noodles + Bacon end egg mcmuffin

Chicken breasts x 2 with cheese, ham and mushroom + 100g rice

182P / 201 C / 59F


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Cheat day yesterday - ate cr ap!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The only thing I've eaten today, except a couple strawberries for the garden and some melon.

Chicken breast
Brown rice
Garden peas
1 egg
Dark soy
Fresh lemon thyme from garden










1st time I've had brown rice! Very nice. And the lemon thyme worked better than I thought.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Brown rice, when mixed with other foods, tastes like white rice.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

still keeping my carbs rather low as Im not allowed back to training after my surgery yet.

7am 6egg white omlette(with fresh chili's half a white onion) with a handful of fresh spinach
10am tin of tuna
1pm 40g (dry weight) quinoa, 1 chicken breast and a couple of bits of steamed brocoli.
4pm single scoop protein 24/7's blended protein and an apple
6:30pm 250g lean beef chili on steamed greens

still going to have a couple spoonfuls of cottage cheese before bed and water intake is about 5 litres with liquid amino's mixed in.
suppliment wise Im sticking to soluble vit-c's first thing in the morn and 30mins before my last meal(1000mg-2000mg)
alpha men morning and night


Iam itching to get back into training and really ramp things up and get ready to hit the stage, got a rough Idea of what I would look like after dieting down before my op so Im just going to work from that onwards


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Brown rice, when mixed with other foods, tastes like white rice.


Funnily enough, your body doesn't give a damn what colour the rice is either....


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Brown rice, when mixed with other foods, tastes like white rice.


Yes....if not better as it has a firmer texture / inherently al dente . Think I'll have to find a jambalaya recipie......yours looked rather fine!



horico said:


> Funnily enough, your body doesn't give a damn what colour the rice is either....


I'm not sure what you mean with the give a damm. Brown rice is just white rice with the bran and therefore more nutrients attached. 50g of brown rice will contain more nutrients and slightly less carbohydrates than 50g of white rice. Does my body give a dam if I have brown rice or a BigMac? Probably not!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

I was a little cryptic - I was referring to the bandwagon relating to brown rice and shunning white rice as an evil alter ego destined to de-rail your 'healthy' eating habits.

And no, your body won't really care about the big mac - but if that's all it gets, it will make sure you look like one!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Matt. said:


> So, this is Cajun Chicken Jambalaya. Just waiting for the water to be absorbed then I have 5 healthy protein rich portions.
> 
> Excuse the splashes on the back. I turned my attention to something else for a few minutes


You got a recipe for this? In fact it would be wicked to have recipes to try.:thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

My food for today.
30g Porridge with 75ml of unsweetend soya milk and small banana
fluid though the day 
Bacon and mixed bean salad for tea.
On the 2 day fast that was on horizon, supportin BF while he does it.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Yesterday.

2 slices wholemeal toast, 3 eggs (1 yolk)
Protein shake, 2 apples
Tuna salad
Couple of handfuls of nuts+raisins
Protein shake + banana
Protein shake + banana
Steak + Veg

3L of water


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm kind of in the zone at the moment for weight loss. Hunger comes and goes in weeks it appears - this week (so far) is not a hungry one.

Including everything for the day except fluids: -
Sat - a bowl of brown rice with chicken and egg, a few slices of some melon
Sun - as above with a few strawberries
Mon - 2 apples, 1/2 a cheese and tomato pizza with added tuna and sweetcorn and a few pickled silverskin onions.
Tues - nothing so far.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Bero said:


> I'm kind of in the zone at the moment for weight loss. Hunger comes and goes in weeks it appears - this week (so far) is not a hungry one.
> 
> Including everything for the day except fluids: -
> Sat - a bowl of brown rice with chicken and egg, a few slices of some melon
> ...


Are you on this fasting thing because if not, losing weight doesn't mean eating less...


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Are you on this fasting thing because if not, losing weight doesn't mean eating less...


I'll reply in my thread to save clogging this one up. :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

2 slices wholemeal toast, 4 eggs (2 yolk)
Protein shake, 2 apples
Tuna bean salad
Fruit ****tail + nuts
Protein shake + banana
Protein shake + banana
Chicken + Veg + brown rice

3L of water


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Yesterday
Chicken Sandwich
Thai curry (with left over sweetcorn)
And strawberrys from the garden


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

2x wholemeal toast, 4x scrambled eggs (2 yolks only)
1 apple, 1 pear, protein shake 
Ham salad, half a jacket
Nuts, raisins 
Pre workout - Protein shake, banana
Post workout - protein shake
2 x chicken breast, brown rice, veg
Casein protein


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Special k, protein shake
Pear, apple, shake
Chicken salad, half a jacket, light ceaser dressing
Pear, apple, shake
Pre rugby training - Half a protein bar 
Post rugby training - half a protein bar
Small bowl of cottage pie, used sweet potato and lean mince.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Tuesday

1. Special k clusters, whey. 
2. Chicken with ham and cheese sauce and tomato and basil pasta. 
3. Chipotle chicken. 

181p/204c/49f


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Thought i'd bring this back up...

How are peoples diets after the Xmas period? 

Remember roughly 70% of losing weight is getting your diet right


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bero said:


> The only thing I've eaten today, except a couple strawberries for the garden and some melon.
> 
> Chicken breast
> Brown rice
> ...


Looks nice:thumb:
Just one thing be careful egg shells carry a lot of bacteria try not to put it touching your food


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Hasan1 said:


> Looks nice:thumb:
> Just one thing be careful egg shells carry a lot of bacteria try not to put it touching your food


It's all fully cooked after this pic, but still a good point.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

This a nice little thread but would ne good to know what people's goals are in relation to their diets?

Also can I make an observation jonnymercuk... it seems nearly 40-50% of your protein food intake is via protein shakes! This cant be good surely?

Yesterday I had:

4 weetabix, skimmed milk, with honey (my carb binge ) 
7 bacon rashes and 6 omlette
beef mince stir fry,green veg with extra bean sprouts and white rice. (cant stand brown rice)


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

avit88 said:


> This a nice little thread but would ne good to know what people's goals are in relation to their diets?
> 
> Also can I make an observation jonnymercuk... it seems nearly 40-50% of your protein food intake is via protein shakes! This cant be good surely?
> 
> ...


Not anymore  all natural now.


----------

